# Raptors @ Timberwolves, Feb. 13th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center><table border="3" cellspacing="10" bgcolor="gainsboro"><tr><td bgcolor="indigo">*​*</td> <td colspan="3">*February 13th, 2006
Minneapolis, Minnesota
Target Center
8:00PM EST
Rogers SportsNet Ontario
*​</td><td bgcolor=#305278>*​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="indigo">*Toronto Raptors​*</td> <td>*19-32*​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td>*22-28*​</td><td bgcolor=#305278>*Minnesota T-Wolves​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="indigo">*Mike James
Guard
6'2"
188#
Duquesne​*</td> <td>​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td></td><td bgcolor=#305278>*Anthony Carter
Guard
6'2"
195#
Hawaii​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="indigo">*Morris Peterson
Guard/Forward
6'7"
220#
Michigan State​*</td> <td>​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td></td><td bgcolor=#305278>*Ricky Davis
Guard/Forward
6'7"
195#
Iowa​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="indigo">*Charlie Villanueva
Forward
6'11"
240#
UConn​*</td> <td>​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td></td><td bgcolor=#305278>*Trenton Hassell
Guard/Forward
6'5"
200#
Austin Peay​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="indigo">*Chris Bosh
Forward/Centre
6'10"
235#
Georgia Tech​*</td> <td>​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td></td><td bgcolor=#305278>*Kevin Garnett
Forward
6'11"
220#
Farragut Acad. HS​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="indigo">*Antonio Davis
Forward/Centre
6'9"
245#
Texas-El Paso​*</td> <td>​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td></td><td bgcolor=#305278>*Mark Madsen
Forward/Centre
6'9"
245#
Stanford​*</td></tr></table>


----------



## NBA4EVA (Feb 11, 2006)

Great matchup this game, Bosh and KG goin at it all game. I see CB4 as a young KG so this is the battle of current KG and foture KG lol


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

No excuse for being sluggish tomorrow night. We need to come out and have a strong game.

I'm looking forward to seeing Bosh/Garnett again. Doesn't usually bring the best out of Garnett but Bosh gets it going.

I can almost taste our 20th win, and likewise shookem's 10,000 uCash points.


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

I'd like to see how Garnett reacts when he sees bonner


----------



## The_Notic (Nov 10, 2005)

Nice Game Thread.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Chris Bosh always ups his game a level when he plays against Garnett. I except Bosh and the Raptors to come out strong considering tonight's game against the Blazers wasn't exactly a tiring game.

GO RAPTORS GO!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bosh does usually step it up against KG, should be a good one.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

The Timberwolves been strugglin lately, so I expect us to take this one if we play the way we played today


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

gonna b a much much harder game now that the twolves have ricky in their lineup.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

aizn said:


> gonna b a much much harder game now that the twolves have ricky in their lineup.


 Don't act like Wally was a slouch this season, either. He was dropping 20 a night with them.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Anthony Carter is starting? Figured Banks would be.
CV3 should have his way with Hassell simply due to the size difference.
Should be a good game. As long as the Raptors keep Ricky in check, they should win, no matter if KG goes off or not.
I'm psyched to see Bonner go head to head against Garnett at one point, but doubt anything will happen, both are usually stand up pros.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Figures Dwayne Casey's lineups are as effed up as Bob Weiss'. 

Puts Eddie Griffin in and out of the doghouse and refuses to give good minutes to the 2 of the 3 players they traded their 2nd best player for. I see no reason why Banks and Blount can't contribute more than Anthony "I Can't Believe I'm Starting over Banks and Hudson" Carter and Mark "The Best Bench Warmer Money Can Buy" Madsen.

Seems like the only way Casey and Weiss can be successful is if they follow Nate McMillan. In addition, if there is a franchise more messed up than the Raptors from a management POV, Minnesota should be on that list.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

SickGame said:


> Anthony Carter is starting? Figured Banks would be.
> CV3 should have his way with Hassell simply due to the size difference.
> Should be a good game. As long as the Raptors keep Ricky in check, they should win, no matter if KG goes off or not.
> *I'm psyched to see Bonner go head to head against Garnett at one point, but doubt anything will happen, both are usually stand up pros*.


Lol. I remember that from last season. Haha. I'm surprised Bonner didn't get suspended/fined for pointing his index fingers at the sky when he was leaving the court. (Or maybe he did. I don't remember.)


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

SickGame said:


> I'm psyched to see Bonner go head to head against Garnett at one point, but doubt anything will happen, both are usually stand up pros.


Garnett has a track record of being an on-again/off-again dickhead.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Don't act like Wally was a slouch this season, either. He was dropping 20 a night with them.


i kno, but wally is more of a half-court guy, and with ricky instead of wally, they will be running a whole lot more. i personally think itll b harder to guard a guy like ricky than wally because ricky is so athletic. not to take anything away from wally's athleticism, but i juss dont see him hurting us more than ricky would. juss look back the celtics games n see that ricky destroys us.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

wow, i can hardly believe how quickly the wolves have fallen. i guess if you look at the roster, it's not the biggest surprise in the world, but most of the players of whom they rid themselves didn't just walk away. it was usually a choice on the part of minnesota to _let_ them go, so it makes it that much more surprising to see their record today.

back in our "nuggets days", i actually watched timberwolves games with regularity (probably saw about 10 this season). i was a big minnesota fan for about 3 months.  anyway, they rarely looked ready, and i thought their energy was almost always suspect. i found myself just waiting for them to... wake up. that comes as a bit of a shock itself considering casey's persona, and the traits that sold him his first head coaching gig. i wouldn't be a happy minnesota fan this year.

but whatever, we'll see how far we've come tonight, on the back end of a back-to-back, now on the road, possible (minor) jet lag/routine change, it should be somewhat revealing. i don't think we can use fatigue as an excuse, either, given last night's joke against the blazers, but you never know. these are the games that fly under the radar. i hope we don't come out flat; i hope we're ready to play.

peace


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

The Wolves are on a 3-game losing skid. Hopefully tonight we can make it 4. Bosh, James, and the boys are pretty well rested from last nights game and I expect them to come out strong this game.

*Lets  Go Raptors.*


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The Raptors are playing some good basketball right now, as they haven't lost in regulation in their last 7 games. Hopefully we can pounce on Minny early and grab this one on the road.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Hope Raps can take this one


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Good litmus test here. Twolves are about as average as they come but have some serious talent. I see us taking this one with our chemistry really starting to come together.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Any way to listen to this game from the West?
Fan 590.com hasn't worked lately, saying that it cant broadcast it.
Any other free way?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

this isnt good, bosh in foul trouble, yikes


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

lol, mike james 4 life


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Cmon put Bosh in the game already


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Bosh is finally coming in for E-Will.

38-36 Raptors, 7:26 left in the 2nd Quarter.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

53-48 Raptors at Halftime.


----------



## bball_mvp88 (Aug 26, 2005)

just want to no is any1 watching the game on tv? i was just looking at the half time box scores on yahoo sports and wondered y has bsh onlee played 9 mins so far?? dunt tell em he got injuired or something


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

^ Foul Trouble.


----------



## bball_mvp88 (Aug 26, 2005)

looks like toronto is gonna win another one tonight
wow i cant beleive minny can lose 3 games straight with KG avg 18.7 pts and 19.7 rebs, i guess the ricky davis deal ddint work out will for both teams


57-54 toronto 9:48 remaining in the 3rd


GO RAPS GO


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey look guys, Rob Babcock.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

bball_mvp88 said:


> looks like toronto is gonna win another one tonight
> wow i cant beleive minny can lose 3 games straight with KG avg 18.7 pts and 19.7 rebs, i guess the ricky davis deal ddint work out will for both teams
> 
> 
> ...


who are you, chuck swirski?


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

KG=Freak



Nevermind CB's foul trouble, he has only hoisted 5 shots in 23minutes...
:curse:


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Game over Raps Win!


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice 3 game winning streak


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

I am Net fan. But i noticed that you are playing well lately. I hope that you do well. We (net fans) do not have anything against you. In fact I hope that you keep doing better and better.

N E T S NETS NETS NETS :clap:


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

RAPS WIN
98-94
KG for sure won the match up of the PF's, but James came through in the clutch and pulled it out.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Sick...another win


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

onecooljew said:


> KG=Freak
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah wtf Bosh only 6 shots in the game


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

Wow, Minnie shoots 54% from the floor, out rebounds us 37-29, out assists us 29-15, out blocks us 5-1, and holds Bosh to 8 pts and 4 boards, and they still lose. I guess that's what happens when the Raptors shoot 65% from 3 pt range.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Somebody's got to explain what the hell is going on with Minnesota right now. That team is ****ed up. They don't lack talent. No wonder Casey, who was a candidate for the Raptors head coaching job twice over, is under fire. Something is way out of alignment in Minneapolis.

What was with Bosh tonight? Maybe he was looking forward to something else in the near future but I want to give him more credit than that. Anyways if anyone deserves a Mulligan he does, and we won so I guess it's ancient history already.

Seriously, what the hell is up with the Timberwolves?


----------



## djmyte (Jun 10, 2002)

Is it just me or did anyone else notice that KG was "hugging" Bosh on every defensive play tonite? I guess that's all you have to do in order to be a great defender...hug and hold your opponent so he cant even get the ball.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Bosh got outplayed tonight...no excuses...a better player played bettter then him...kinda weird how our franchise player has a sub par game and we still win? im confused...if minny really that bad???


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Re-sign Mike James now! Honestly, I don't know where we would be without this guy. Time and time again he comes up with big shots when we need it most.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Also, did anyone notice the very awkward and nervous exchange between Jack and Chuck after Babcock made the "angles" comment with Norma?

Chuck seemed insulted and he's not one to take offense... ever.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Babcock was at the game???


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

speedythief said:


> Also, did anyone notice the very awkward and nervous exchange between Jack and Chuck after Babcock made the "angles" comment with Norma?
> 
> Chuck seemed insulted and he's not one to take offense... ever.


I'm sure he was just laughing it off. He didn't seem to be offended IMO.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

adhir1 said:


> Babcock was at the game???


Yeah. Norma caught up with him during the game.

He talked a little about what he's up to with his family and such. Said he was doing a lot of scouting via videotape, rolling three recorders at night to catch NCAA action. He claimed he was keeping up with the Raptors and had only missed one game. Then he made a somewhat cutting remark about how whatever game he missed wasn't broadcast in the Minneapolis area and he "didn't know what those guys were doing," for not having the game avaliable.

Norma make a joke about him needing the recorders to watch Chuck at three different angles, which really doesn't make sense because you'd need three cameras, not three VCR's, but whatever. Then Rob replied by saying you'd need more recorders to get all of Chuck's angles.

It was followed by a little more small talk and then they threw it back to Chuck and Jack. Chuck was flustered by the comment and tried to move on/switch the topic back to the game right away. Jack tried to smooth the issue over as a joke but Chuck wasn't having it. It was a little surreal.

Edit: some guys on the RealGM board caught it too.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

speedythief said:


> Yeah. Norma caught up with him during the game.
> 
> He talked a little about what he's up to with his family and such. Said he was doing a lot of scouting via videotape, rolling three recorders at night to catch NCAA action. He claimed he was keeping up with the Raptors and had only missed one game. Then he made a somewhat cutting remark about how whatever game he missed wasn't broadcast in the Minneapolis area and he "didn't know what those guys were doing," for not having the game avaliable.
> 
> ...


Really? I'm so pissed I missed that. Hahah thats funny. I was eating wings at a bar when I was watching the game so I couldn't heard anything.
Good game though, they played pretty well considering Bosh was pretty much invisible.

Someone needs to answer me this...Bonner played 10 minutes and was USELESS (once again) while Graham didn't play one minute (is he injured?)


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

SickGame said:


> Really? I'm so pissed I missed that. Hahah thats funny. I was eating wings at a bar when I was watching the game so I couldn't heard anything.
> Good game though, they played pretty well considering Bosh was pretty much invisible.
> 
> Someone needs to answer me this...Bonner played 10 minutes and was USELESS (once again) while Graham didn't play one minute (is he injured?)


We're showcasing Eric Williams. His minutes need to come from somewhere.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

nice win boys. i saw babcock at the game 2, i bet he's wondering.."damn, y couldn't they play like this wen i was in charge?!?!?!" lol


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

I missed most of the game except for the last five minutes. =(

I'm excited to see the Raptors hold on though! There have been too many games when we've let it slip away or let the other team steal it. Minnesota did a great job covering Bosh (unfortunately) but it was great to see the team step up and back Bosh up. Mike James, Mo Pete, Calderon = fantastic games.

Hmm...I wonder what Babcock meant by the angles thing...


----------



## Sporty G (Sep 19, 2004)

Wow, another great game by the Raptors~~~~!!!! ^_^

I liked the playoff comment made after the James interview at the end of the game.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Good game. We're learning how to hold onto leads and put games away.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

That glass is...

...Half full. Great win for the Raptors in a game that was destined from the 11:30 mark to come down to the last possession. I was a little skeptical how the team would perform down the last 30 seconds, but thank goodness the Wolves are worse during single digit defencies down the stretch.

...Half empty. The Raptors' streak of outrebounding their opponents when Charlie gets the start ends at 5. It may be alot due to Bosh playing limited minutes, but Charlie himself only had 3.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

^ KG was a rebound vortex tonight, too/though.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

speedythief said:


> ^ KG was a rebound vortex tonight, too/though.


When you have Madsen and Blount fighting with you up front, it's not surprising why KG has been averaging 15 rpg before tonight, and grabbing 19 in the game. 

Meanwhile:


> E. Griffin DNP - Coach's Decision


:nonono:

(OMG, Fresh Prince is on!)


----------



## hellrell (Jan 23, 2006)

great win... now lets make it 4 in a row boys! :cheers:


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

nice win...i dunno if it has more to do with the Raptors playing well or the Twolves playing poorly, anyhow a win is a win....il take it...and i won in the sportsbook....


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

I don't like to play soap opera where Raptors are concerned but from the sounds of it, that Rob piece struck a huge blow with Chuck. I bet if Rob was still employed Chuck would probably laugh it off.

Honestly, what I found most awkward in that game (besides the Chuck/Rob bit and the stiff play of both teams) was the Fred Hoiberg interview and how she tried to put his situation with Collier's in contrast.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

speedythief said:


> Also, did anyone notice the very awkward and nervous exchange between Jack and Chuck after Babcock made the "angles" comment with Norma?
> 
> Chuck seemed insulted and he's not one to take offense... ever.


yeah, that was weird. chuck has to learn to take a joke...awkward. i guess when you look like that, you assume somone is really making fun of you.


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

crimedog said:


> yeah, that was weird. chuck has to learn to take a joke...awkward. i guess when you look like that, you assume somone is really making fun of you.


I think babcock's comments were personal, since Chuck criticize babcock when he got fired


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Does anyone else think it was just a joke? I mean, I thought it was the media's job to blow things out of proportion. Not ours.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> Does anyone else think it was just a joke? I mean, I thought it was the media's job to blow things out of proportion. Not ours.


 haha, well played


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Great win for you guys. James and Peterson really played well for your team. Villanueva is truly turning out to be a great pick for you. The increase in his playing time seems to really boost his confidence which in turn results in better overall play for him. Hope he continues to play well. :cheers:


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i thought that game was torture. somehow we shot upwards of 60% in the first half. remarkable. the officiating slowed things down, i guess. in fact, i don't remember much of a "game" in the first half. there seemed to be a whistle on every possession, stoppages in play like you wouldn't believe, sheer agony.

chris was awful. we're starting to see it every so often, paying no attention to his numbers: he drags his feet up and down the floor. he leaves you wondering, "are you nothing but a placeholder tonight?" he woke up in the fourth, i thought, although you wouldn't notice it from his numbers (may have gotten no points and one rebound in the q). he just seemed to have a little more fire (not hard to do).

i don't know, i think it's obviously a point on the learning curve, but he'd better know that he got raped last night. he was abused, garnett schooled him, garnett _owned_ him, and yet he got away with it. i don't know whether that's good or bad. even some of the baskets he scored, come to think of it, were lucky. i'm thinking of that one possession early in the game when he had anthony carter up in his face 18 ft from the basket, the shot clock winding down, his legs in the most awkward positioning and, defeated, he just threw the ball at the rim. of course it went in. 

it wasn't just offensively either. he was abused on the boards, just abused, and most of it appeared to be because he simply wasn't interested. i bet most of us here could've ripped the ball out of his hands at will last night. wouldn't have been much "ripping", either; could've just taken it from him.

all in all, it wasn't a very satisfying game. we didn't hunker down until late in the third, and ironically scored fewer points from then till the end. whatever, i still liked our focus in the fourth. at least we had that. mo pete and mike saved us, i thought, but i'm wondering _why_ they had to do that much. given how the wolves looked throughout, we should've blown this team out by 20. instead we had chris dragging his feet again, like he'd spent the afternoon on an elliptical runner. i hope that's not a sign... because that's twice now.

peace


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Mo Pete with 20pts on only 8 shots? Now that's efficiency.

This team is solid right now, quite amazing how things have transformed since the 1-15 start, and holding together even after the Babcock firing.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

ballocks said:


> i don't know whether that's good or bad. even some of the baskets he scored, come to think of it, were lucky. i'm thinking of that one possession early in the game when he had anthony carter up in his face 18 ft from the basket, the shot clock winding down, his legs in the most awkward positioning and, defeated, he just threw the ball at the rim. of course it went in.


I totally saw that. I remember shouting for him to drive it to the hoop and instead, he stayed at the top of the key and pulled up for the 20 footer, and hit it. Yet nevertheless, I don't see why you wouldn't take him to the hole due to the size difference, make him foul you, get the two shots and put a starter closer to foul trouble.
He just seemed exhausted during the whole game.


----------



## TDrake (Jun 8, 2003)

'course Chris was tired - KG was leaning on him the whole game. That's a lotta hoss to carry around ...


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

adhir1 said:


> Babcock was at the game???


Yea and i guess everyone didnt pay too much attention to it. Did anybody hear him talk about how his wife was suprised that he was fired? and not that he's back home his wife encourages him to go out at least 3 hours a day, desperate housewife anyone? :biggrin:


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

ballocks said:


> i don't know, i think it's obviously a point on the learning curve, but he'd better know that he got raped last night. he was abused, garnett schooled him, garnett _owned_ him, and *yet he got away with it.* i don't know whether that's good or bad. even some of the baskets he scored, come to think of it, were lucky. i'm thinking of that one possession early in the game when he had anthony carter up in his face 18 ft from the basket, the shot clock winding down, his legs in the most awkward positioning and, defeated, he just threw the ball at the rim. of course it went in.


Chris got away with his subpar performance because the rest of the team upped their games and helped the Raptors come away with a win. If the Raps had lost, many people would be blaming Bosh for the loss because a) he couldnt contain Garnett, and b) he got "raped and abused" last night by Garnett. But then again, most people i know have a 'soft spot' for Bosh and they'll just write it up as a learning thing or a "he's only 21" thing or they'll just find another reason/person to put the blame on.


----------

